# Linux - problem with simulator.jar



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

Last night I installed the Sun-Java sdk, Eclipse, and the TiVo sdks. The latest version of everything and I have confirmed that the Java installation is working. This is on a fairly fresh Xubuntu install.
I went through the HelloTivo example and I can compile and start the service. Everything looks ok.
However, I haven't had any luck using the simulator. The applications dropdown is often blank which I'm sure isn't good. When I manually type in the service address, it says "Connecting to xxx" but it never actually does anything. 
Any ideas?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

make sure ipv6 is disabled on your linux. the jmdns has issues with it and hme apps won't work at all on a system that has it enabled. I'm of course assuming the hme apps are running on your linux machine, not just the simulator.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Here's Gonzo's pointer to the instructions:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5478777&&#post5478777


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

With ipv6 disabled I still cannot connect with the simulator, but I am able to connect with the tivo. However, there is a significant wrinkle.

It takes 10-15 minutes for this to happen (HelloTivo example):
HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://192.168.0.10:7288/hellotivo/

Then it takes an additional 5-10 minutes to show up on tivo's app list. And when tivo connects I start getting errors.
LOG: 192.168.0.11 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hellotivo/
LOG: Unexpected error: java.io.IOException: bad magic: 0x88481
LOG: 192.168.0.11 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hellotivo/
LOG: HME receiver connected
LOG: unknown event opcode : 8
LOG: connection to receiver closed
LOG: HME receiver disconnected

I've created and ran this application on my XP machine with no problems so I'm confused why this is behaving differently on linux. Could it be the Sun version of Java?


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

Gargh this is so frustrating! I ran the runsamples.sh provided with the sdk and it also does not work. This is the printout it gives me:

```
HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
ADDING: pictures/sample1.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample2.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample3.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample4.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample5.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample6.jpg
ADDING: pictures/sample7.jpg
ADDED: cell1.mp3
ADDED: sample.mp3
adding [url]http://news.bbc.co.uk/rss/newsonline_world_edition/front_page/rss091.xml[/url]
adding [url]http://slashdot.org/index.rss[/url]
adding [url]http://www.nytimes.com/services/xml/rss/nyt/HomePage.xml[/url]
adding [url]http://news.com.com/2547-1_3-0-5.xml[/url]
adding [url]http://www.salon.com/feed/RDF/salon_net.rdf[/url]
adding [url]http://volkskrant.nl/rss/laatstenieuws.rss[/url]
RUNNING
BBC News, 29 articles
Slashdot, 15 articles
NYT > Home Page, 14 articles
CNET News.com, 21 articles
Salon, 30 articles
de Volkskrant, 25 articles
SLEEPING
```
It stays at "SLEEPING" for 15-20 minutes. Then this happens:

```
java.net.BindException: Permission denied
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:359)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:319)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:185)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpServer$PortInterface.<init>(HttpServer.java:204)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpServer$Port.<init>(HttpServer.java:169)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpServer.start(HttpServer.java:79)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.<init>(Listener.java:97)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:165)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:60)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.main(Main.java:534)
error: Permission denied
usage: Main [options] class
```
This runs on my windows machine so it can't be my router settings (right?) I hope somebody has a hint for me. The linux box is always on and close to the TiVo, so I am really wanting this to work.


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

Time to throw in the towel. For some reason xubuntu is not allowing me to open any sockets. I ran in debug mode and it can't even start because of socket errors. I think I should see some "listening" entries in netstat but there aren't any. 

Everytime I fall in love with Linux I run into stuff like this. Now I have to crawl back to XP and repent my sins.


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

One last ditch effort...I uninstalled Java and Eclipse. I then installed java 1.5 and Eclipse via packages. It still doesn't work, but at least it shows errors right away!

```
java.io.IOException: Operation not permitted
        at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.send(Native Method)
        at java.net.DatagramSocket.send(DatagramSocket.java:612)
        at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.send(Unknown Source)
        at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.init(Unknown Source)
        at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:185)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:60)
        at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.main(Main.java:534)
error: Operation not permitted
```
It sounds like the port is disabled but there's no firewalling going on.

*Dammit I just found out that pyTivo and Samba are no longer working. Sounds like my Xubuntu install got screwed up somehow.


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

My Xubuntu install did get hosed. I did a reinstall and everything is working fine now (so far).
One thing that I did differently this time around is installing a package called 'xubuntu-restricted-extras'. It contained just about every package that I needed.


----------

